# Movie Feels...



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you ever cried, or at least felt really sad, while watching a movie?

As a kid, I shed a few tears for Mufasa in The Lion King, and for Littlefoot's mother in the Land Before Time.

The last time I recall crying during a movie was when Ash "dies" during the end of Mewtwo Strikes Back. But I was eight or something, so I hid it pretty well.


In my twenties, I have manly tears inside, but don't really make it obvious.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 28, 2014)

I didn't cry when Mufasa died because I didn't understand that he was dead.

When I saw _Mewtwo Strikes Back_ I cried. First time I ever cried during a movie. 

When I was watching _Frozen_ I got goosebumps when _Let It Go_ came on. I know it's not part of the theme, but it's worth sharing. I felt really sad when 



Spoiler: idk if spoiler but not taking chances



Anna got turned into an ice statue at the end


. Of course, that was quickly resolved.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 28, 2014)

I Liek Squirtles, thank you for using spoiler tags for those, including myself, who still haven't seen Frozen.

You know what I just realized, The works of the Walt Disney Company and Don Bluth have a lot of sad parts.


Also..... The ending to Toy Story 3 gave me a ton of feels.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 28, 2014)

The only movie I ever cried for was _The Fox and the Hound_.  Self-explanatory.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't really tear up, but Pan's Labyrinth really hit me in the end, in a good way.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 28, 2014)

I cry at practically everything vaguely emotional in an animated film these days. I never cried over movies until I was twelve, when I watched AI (of all things); something about that little kid programmed to love unconditionally and completely unable to comprehend why people hate him really got to me. I also cried over Bye Bye Butterfree, the Pokémon episode. For years that was it, and then somehow when I became a teenager I started crying about everything ever. I cried the other day just seeing a half-minute clip from _Fox and the Hound_ without having ever seen the actual movie, for crying out loud. So it would be pretty much entirely impossible to list.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 28, 2014)

I normally don't cry but when I do the waterworks turn on.

Toy Story 3. Oh boy, Toy Story 3.

Also Snape's back story in Deathly Hallows Part II. It was almost worth them cutting all his back story out of the other movies. Also when Harry meets all of the dead characters before he fights Voldemort always gets me in the book, but I can't remember my reaction in the movie.

Rue's death in the Hunger Games.

The entire third act of Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't often get emotional during movies, but I think that's more because movies just aren't as good at tugging heartstrings as TV shows and the like. TV shows go on longer and so can make you grow more invested in the characters.

Also modern movies just feel dumbed down especially when they try to be emotional. Especially especially when it's Star Trek Into Darkness and instead of feeling sad when I'm supposed to, I'm just horrified.
Maybe I just don't see the right films though.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 28, 2014)

Mufasa's death is sad.

Bambi's mother's death is _downright traumatizing._


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 28, 2014)

I know the topic title is "Movie Feels", but Butterfree brought up a good point with "Bye Bye Butterfree"

I remember as a kid (eight or nine years old) after watching the first season of Digimon (I know, kinda blasphemous on a Pokemon site), me and my friends had a "funeral" for Wizardmon. I revisited this series back in August, only in Japanese, when it came out on Netflix. Also.. In the second season, I recall an episode where they see his ghost, and the dialogue between him and Gatomon (Tailmon in Japanese). Oh, the manly tears I shed!


----------



## Karousever (Mar 1, 2014)

Guys, The Iron Giant.


----------

